# Can you use stereo jacks as standard mono jacks?



## disthymia (Sep 24, 2019)

Can you use these 5-prong stereo jacks as mono jacks? How do you wire them up to do so? I assume ground is the diagonal part, but which is the 9V connection?


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 24, 2019)

Check out Griffs  Park and Ride build in the Build reports..i think he used those . I bought the same jacks been wondering myself. was going to wire it like Griff did

Mike


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 24, 2019)

I’m pretty sure this is it. Be aware that the tip and ring on these jacks are switched. To test:

Multimeter in continuity mode.
Put a cable into the jack.
One lead goes to the other end of the cable’s sleeve and the other goes to the ‘GND’ connection. It should beep.
Attach one lead to the other end of the cable’s tip and the other the the ‘TIP’ connection. It should beep.
If you don’t have continuity at either point, you have to try other connections.


----------



## Robert (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## megatrav (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry for bumping an old thread. I am going to be using stereo jacks as well. Just to verify, ground is Ring (switched) and hot is Tip (switched)?


----------



## Robert (Aug 26, 2020)

Ground is Sleeve,    Signal is Tip (not switched).


----------

